#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Sealant For Fish Pond

## mark4music

Can anyone help? I have a tiled fish pond which is now leaking and I have to top it up every day. There are overseas companies that supply clear pond sealant but I cannot find out if such sealants are available in Chiang Mai.

----------


## mickey

try the shops where aquariums are built

----------


## mark4music

> try the shops where aquariums are built


Thanks very much, Mickey. That was going to be my next port of call :-)

----------


## Necron99

Glass aquarium shops may not help.
If there is a koi farm, and surely there is, or an actual proper aquarium they will undoubtably know. You may also try the govt. hatchery as they probably have concrete rearing tanks.

----------


## mark4music

Thank you very much - appreciate your thoughts. Will look into that.

----------


## storm1fishing

Try painting a coat of clear resin and while it is still wet , put a layer of fiberglass mat, and then another coat of resin.

----------


## Ratchaburi

It is not that easy to do it in fibreglass, as if you do it wrong, you will kill the fish.

----------


## piwanoi

> Try painting a coat of clear resin and while it is still wet , put a layer of fiberglass mat, and then another coat of resin.


 That will work 110% All he has to do is drain the pond let the bottom and sides dry out and apply as you say , It cannot fail  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> It is not that easy to do it in fibreglass, as if you do it wrong, you will kill the fish.


 They sell fibre glass liners for fish ponds world wide , you just have to let it cure for a while , as an experiment just leave it a day or so filled with water once its set  ,drain it and fill again and throw one fish in if it survives you are OK   :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by storm1fishing
> 
> 
> Try painting a coat of clear resin and while it is still wet , put a layer of fiberglass mat, and then another coat of resin.
> 
> 
>  That will work 110% All he has to do is drain the pond let the bottom and sides dry out and apply as you say , It cannot fail


Are you willing to put money on the 110% Fibreglass job  :mid: 
I think that you could talk to a swimming pool manufacture.
1 that uses Vinyl liners, it would be very quick to install your self.
Only use fibreglass if you know how & you know how to stop it from killing your fish.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> 
> It is not that easy to do it in fibreglass, as if you do it wrong, you will kill the fish.
> 
> 
>  They sell fibre glass liners for fish ponds world wide , you just have to let it cure for a while , as an experiment just leave it a day or so filled with water once its set  ,drain it and fill again and throw one fish in if it survives you are OK


When you buy a fibreglass fish pond, it come of a mould the surface is hard & cured.
Yes it is OK.
Now lets look at it the other way, now you layup the walls & floor of your fish pond.
Now you need to make sure there are no pin holes or the water will pass through
the fibreglass.
Now you say give it a coat of resin & what resin are you going to uses.
Also what would you add to the resin. :mid: 

Mark how big is your fish pond. :Smile:

----------


## oldgit

I have used Silicate of soda (isinglass) just  brush it on.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by storm1fishing
> ...


 There are millions of small boats made of fibreglass and they are snuff dry inside  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

he has a nice tiled pond, why make it look nasty with that fibreglass?

find the leak, Mark

if you don't bother to fill it up every day, the water will sink to the leak level

you can then regrout that area with special 2 part Weber grout

trouble is, finding the leak, it may even be at the bottom

your fish may need another home for a while

----------


## BillH52

Had a similar problem last year.  Local Thai contractor who was worked with concrete, mixed together the dry concrete mix, water and a special water proofing powder stuff.  I was told all experienced concrete workers knew about the stuff.  Worked for us; no more leaks.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


You can use fibreglass but you need to know what you are doing as it can kill the fish.
To build a boat is easy to make a fibreglass fish pond on a mould is easy,
But to use fibreglass in side of a fish pond you have to know what you are doing,
or you will kill your fish. 
This is not a maybe, it will kill your fish. :Smile:

----------


## storm1fishing

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> ...


Why ?

----------


## Necron99

^ it's all moot as he has a tiled tank.
Fibreglass resins if properly mixed and properly cured are not toxic, even though the base chemicals are.
But it would be easy to make a mistake if you were not experienced...

----------


## mark4music

I am most grateful to all the kind people who have made suggestions on how to fix my fishpond. Thank you very much. I will report in due course how it all worked out.  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> I am most grateful to all the kind people who have made suggestions on how to fix my fishpond. Thank you very much. I will report in due course how it all worked out.


 You forgot to tell us what species of fish you are keeping!, I have quite a large aquarium and keep 3 different species of Gourami's ,4 species of Cichlids ,and a few silver barbs ,plus about 6 or 7 other small assorted ones , its a fascinating hobby sure enough, the secret is keeping the water "right" as far as filtration and oxygen content goes ,once you have "cracked" that, its easy as falling off a log  :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


Resin is a chemical if used wrong the fish will die  :mid: 
You need to know was you are doing with these chemical.
Lets look at it this way what resin would you use, a list below

*UNSATURATED POLYESTER RESINS**PRODUCT*
*CODE* *DESCRIPTION**APPLICATION**ORTHOPHTHALATES* *OP1001*General Purpose Laminating ResinConstruction,Automotive,Electrical,Sports, Leisure*OP1004*Cultured MarbleCultured Marble,Polymer Concrete*OP1010*Fire retardant ResinConstruction,Automotive,Electrical*OP1012*Resin Transfer MouldingAutomotive,Furniture,Sports,Industrial*OP1016*Putty ResinPolyester Putty*OP1017*Resin for SMC/DMCAutomotive,Electrical*OP1O27*Filament WindingConstruction,Industrial,Electrical*OP1036*PultrusionStructural,Industrial,construction,Electrical*TP1004*Tropicalized ,Thixotropic Laminating ResinConstruction,Automotive*TP1006*Preaccelerated,Tropicalized, Thixotropic Laminating ResinConstruction,Automotive*ISOPHTHALATES* *IP1003*Chemical Resistance,Lloyds approvedChemical resistant equipment,Marine,Construction*IP1004*Resin for SMC/DMCAutomotive,Electrical*IP1006*PultrusionStructural,Industrial,construction,Electrical*IP1008*SMC Resin.Higher viscosityAutomotive,Electrical*IP1017*Fire retardant laminating ResinConstruction,Automotive,Electrical*IP1019*Filament WindingConstruction,Industrial,Electrical*IP1029*Chemical ResistanceChemical resistant equipment,Marine,Constructiom*TP1005*Tropicalized ThixotropicChemical resistant equipment,Marine,ConstructiomGELCOATS*TP1001*Orthophthalic based gelcoatConstruction,Automotive,Electrical,Sports. Leisure*TP1002*Isophthalic based gelcoatChemical resistant equipment,Marine,*TP1003*ISO NPG gelcoat,Lloyds ApprovedChemical resistant equipment,Marine,*SPECIALITY RESINS**BP1001*Bisphenol ResinCorrosion resistant linings,chemical equipment*VE1001*Epoxy Resin based Vinylester ResinCorrosion resistant linings,chemical equipment*VE2001*Novalac Epoxy vinylester ResinCorrosion resistant linings,chemical equipment*VE2002*Novalac Epoxy vinylester Resin(High HDT)*VE3001*Brominated epoxy Resin based Fire Retardant Vinylester ResinCorrosion & Fire resistant linings,chemical equipment*SATURATED POLYESTER RESINS**PP1018*Solvent (Xylenol / Solvasso150) based polyester ResinStoving enamel*PP1002*Water Dispersible Polyester ResinStoving enamel*FG Size Plus*Water Dispersible Polyester ResinFiberglass tape lamination

Now I will chose TP 1003 as it is top of the range polyest resin.
But using the best resin still can kill your fish.
You need to add a chemical to the last coat of resin as well using the right amount of MEKP ( Catalyst ) not a small amount & not a large amount (2%)
But there is 1 more thing that you will have to do & if you don't do this then your fish will die. :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

Piwi, I don't suppose he forgot. He was probably trying to fix his tank

as has been mentioned, the tank is tiled so a lot of the suggestions would just make a mess and not work well

----------


## hillbilly

Dr. Andy has the right approach. Actually, if you have been filling up the pond every day then you should have a good idea on what level the leak occurs.Anyway, this has been my experience.

----------


## Necron99

If a large leak some squirts of food dye may help.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Necron I would green yu mate, you will have to wait till tomorrow, as my Tab will not let me
That is a good idea also if he has pipe it could leak from there, so the veggi die is a good option.

----------


## DrAndy

if the tank/pond is in the ground, then any leak would not be visible

----------


## Necron99

If the leak is fast, some squirts of food dye around the inside of the tank may show him were water is being drawn into the leak.
If its slow, it wouldn't help.
If its above ground, then the are of the leak would be visible anyway.

----------


## BKKBILL

TOA have a two part epoxy paint called Epogard W that is made for drinking water tanks, steel and concrete. This product is food safe so it will not harm fish.

I have used it on my leaking tiled pond and it has worked well. The down side is it's not clear but light blue in colour. Here is what I have on it.

Product.	 Epoxy paint for water tanks TOA Epoguard W.
Detail.	
E card by W. primer and topcoat of epoxy 2 part film has been certified to AWWA C 210 and TIS 0.1048 to 2539. Apply to safe drinking water in the pipe and all the steel and concrete.

Additional resources.	
TOA (TOA Paint (Thailand) Co., Ltd.).
TAG.	
Epoxy paint for water tanks TOA Epoguard W, color epoxy. For water tanks, TOA, Epoguard W.

----------


## piwanoi

> TOA have a two part epoxy paint called Epogard W that is made for drinking water tanks, steel and concrete. This product is food safe so it will not harm fish.
> 
> I have used it on my leaking tiled pond and it has worked well. The down side is it's not clear but light blue in colour. Here is what I have on it.
> 
> Product.	 Epoxy paint for water tanks TOA Epoguard W.
> Detail.	
> E card by W. primer and topcoat of epoxy 2 part film has been certified to AWWA C 210 and TIS 0.1048 to 2539. Apply to safe drinking water in the pipe and all the steel and concrete.
> 
> Additional resources.	
> ...


 As the leak is almost certain to be were were the tile joints are, it would seem feasible to to paint this product on over the existing grout for good results. :Smile:

----------


## storm1fishing

> Originally Posted by storm1fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> ...


Or , instead of being a smart arse , you can just buy the kit , available at any good do it yourself place , and do the fucking job.  simples :mid: 

http://www.fiberglasssupplies.co.uk/.../POND_KIT.html

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by storm1fishing
> ...


 Yeah quite correct Storm 1  :Smile: ,its quite simple for him now he has the Info ,all he has to do now is get in contact with a similar Co here and get on with it eh ,and of course report back on completion.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by storm1fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> ...


Yours guy think that is is so easy, Why did I go post all of this information.
It so you would think about it before using fibreglass, resin & killing your fish.  :mid:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by storm1fishing
> ...


 My Daughter back there in the UK bought a fibre glass pond liner over 12 years ago from a well known local garden centre , my Son and I dug the huge hole and fitted it in about 4 feet down , she then bought an ultra violet light filter system and left it to settle for a couple of weeks ,after that she bought some Golden Orfe fingerlings and some Small Koi carp, and I threw a small Crucian carp in that I caught in a local pond ,to the best of my knowledge she only lost 2 fish ,and on skyping her last week she said Clarence(the Crucian) along with all the others have now quadrupled in size  :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

Piwanoi  

Are you talking a pond liner or a pond. :Smile:  If you are talking about a pond then here is what I posted earlier.

Post 11

When you buy a fibreglass fish pond, it come of a mould the surface is hard & cured.
Yes it is OK.
Now lets look at it the other way, now you layup the walls & floor of your fish pond.
Now you need to make sure there are no pin holes or the water will pass through
the fibreglass.
Now you say give it a coat of resin & what resin are you going to uses.
Also what would you add to the resin. 

Post 16
You can use fibreglass but you need to know what you are doing as it can kill the fish.
To build a boat is easy to make a fibreglass fish pond on a mould is easy,
But to use fibreglass in side of a fish pond you have to know what you are doing,
or you will kill your fish. 
This is not a maybe, it will kill your fish.

----------


## Namdocmai

Every swimmingpool in Thailand has problems with the grout, check yourself. My new bathroom also after 2 years showering. Also every waterfeature (cheap or expensive) has problems within a year, i see it happen daily.

Get the grout out and make new grout. Finish it with some chemical to make the grout waterproof. TOA has that but there are many more brands. Never use the cheapest brands, Weber is a good brand..Do not buy the chemical for waterproofing from the Beger brand!
There are also products that you mix in the grout before applying it, i don't have experience with that one because i cannot read the labels in Homepro and they always come to annoy me when i try to read them.

You can fix the existing hole with epoxy or  sillicon but i guess next year the leak is on another part where the grout is also done improperly.

In Europe they use some special blue paint to put on the wall-corners in bathrooms. They make the tiles over that special paint.

Also there is a special cement-based glue for tiles that are underwater permanently, that is the most expensive one they sell in Homepro. I hope for you that they used that when the pond was build.

----------


## piwanoi

> Piwanoi  
> 
> Are you talking a pond liner or a pond. If you are talking about a pond then here is what I posted earlier.
> 
> Post 11
> 
> When you buy a fibreglass fish pond, it come of a mould the surface is hard & cured.
> Yes it is OK.
> Now lets look at it the other way, now you layup the walls & floor of your fish pond.
> ...


 In truth I am writing about a fibre glass pond LINER ,But I dare say with all the info at hand kindly put forward by Members, I have no doubt he will act accordingly and proceed with caution not wanting to kill his little finny friends  :Smile:

----------


## GuttaPercha

> I have used Silicate of soda (isinglass) just  brush it on.

I think you mean "Water Glass".

It says here:

"Isinglass is a fine gelatine made from the swim bladders of fish. used
mainly for 'fining' beer.

Water glass is used for preserving eggs and as an adhesive. This is a liquid
form of Sodium Silicate. Nothing to do with Isinglass."


............ Zim

----------


## DrAndy

> As the leak is almost certain to be were were the tile joints are, it would seem feasible to to paint this product on over the existing grout for good results


how big are the tiles, or don't you know?

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> As the leak is almost certain to be were were the tile joints are, it would seem feasible to to paint this product on over the existing grout for good results
> 
> 
> how big are the tiles, or don't you know?


 Ain't a clue .but as the tiles are fire glazed ,I would hardly think the leak is coming through one of them ,and as some one else said on this thread they have problem with grout here (post #35), I would think the problem lies in the joints not in the tiles ,but I suppose there is always the chance of having a cracked one going unnoticed eh  :Smile:

----------


## oldgit

> > I have used Silicate of soda (isinglass) just brush it on.
> 
> I think you mean "Water Glass".
> 
> It says here:
> 
> "Isinglass is a fine gelatine made from the swim bladders of fish. used
> mainly for 'fining' beer.
> 
> ...


You are correct I meant water glass, when we built multi story car parks, used it on the ramp area where we got leaks, just brushed it on, no leaks!

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by GuttaPercha
> 
> 
> > I have used Silicate of soda (isinglass) just brush it on.
> 
> I think you mean "Water Glass".
> 
> It says here:
> 
> ...


There is a product with a brand name of Bostic, they have a product  called water plug, that you use on the out side of a pond to stop leaks.
I follow the water trail & crystallizes.
I have used it 30 years ago, you can stop a leak in a 25mm hole with in 2 day, bone dry. :Smile:

----------


## tamsin

> Can anyone help? I have a tiled fish pond which is now leaking and I have to top it up every day. There are overseas companies that supply clear pond sealant but I cannot find out if such sealants are available in Chiang Mai.


Yacht varnish. I had the same problem with my swimming pool. They sell it everywhere in blue square cans with a picture of a boat on it, so no mistaking it. Cheap. You'll of course have to drain/dry your pond first, locate the leak and apply first coat thinned down and then two successive. Never had a problem since.

----------


## mark4music

To everyone who kindly replied to my question, a big thank you. I have found a solution (in both senses). Firstly the concrete pond I use Crocodile Flex Pond Cement. And for the tiled pond I will use Durapond Protecta Kote from  the supplier in Bangkok.
ProtectaKote 
Thank you all so much!
Kind regards
Mark

----------


## Necron99

Thanks for the update Mark.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...



that was the point, you don't know what size the tiles are. The smaller they are the more grout there is and you suggestion of just painting the grout would be a nonsense

nothing to do with a tile leaking!! that was not mentioned

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrAndy
> ...


If you say so yes, but the OP did  mention he had a leak in his tiled fish pond without mentioning grout  :Smile:

----------

